# John Deere 415 Yanmar Diesel - Experience/Opinions?



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

Hi - I just purchased S/H a JD415 @ c.200hrs, fitted with 3cyl Yanmar Diesel, Power Steering, Rear Linkage/Hyd Remotes/PTO, Rear Hyd Emptying Catcher, 54"deck - all seems in good order.

I'm interested in your experience/opinions as to whether the 415, Yanmar & transmission combo are a good units - what sort of hours they last, any known faults ...etc - I'm used to maintaining/rebuilding our farms diesel tractors/trucks, so normal maintenance/repairs are not a concern- more any "unique" flaws I should be aware of with the JD 415 so I may take possible preventative action.

Also has anyone every converted/modified the 3PL from the standard JD Cat 0 to Cat1 ? - I'm needing to switch this over so I can also utilise the small Cat 1 gear I have for my Iseki TX2160 18HP - slasher/blade/scrape/finishing mower ...etc. - and proposing as the "value" solution to build/mount a triangular frame on the CAT 0 linkage to make it CAT1 size - feasible or not ? 
Thanks for your thoughts......


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Generally speaking, Yanmar engines are real decent. Don't know which engine is in your tractor but son as a JD445 with the diesel. Only fault I've seen is there is a narrow rpm band where the engine causes real bad vibration. I'm sure much of the vibration is the tractor itself but for sure there is a resonate point on the tractor that is set off by the engine.


----------



## Rodiron (Mar 5, 2013)

*Vibration*



Mickey said:


> Generally speaking, Yanmar engines are real decent. Don't know which engine is in your tractor but son as a JD445 with the diesel. Only fault I've seen is there is a narrow rpm band where the engine causes real bad vibration. I'm sure much of the vibration is the tractor itself but for sure there is a resonate point on the tractor that is set off by the engine.


 Mickey, I have a 655 with the 3cyl. yanmar diesel in it and after I got it rewired and got it in running order I too had a pretty heavy vibration from the engine. After more reading in the manual I found that the min. idle rpm was 1400-1500 and after some readjusting I can sit a cup of coffee on the hood and not worry about clean-up. Just a thought :dazed: A good day to you.


----------

